# Fumehood anybody?



## silversaddle1 (Nov 5, 2014)

Take a look! 1 of 2 offered. These are right in my backyard, Iowa State is not far from me.


http://www.govdeals.com/index.cfm?fa=Main.Item&itemid=853&acctid=3650


----------



## tommylee1282 (Nov 5, 2014)

I just got a Broan range fume hood for free from Princeton university off freecycle...first a kiln now a fumehood freecycle is awesome


----------



## Smack (Nov 5, 2014)

Those hoods look to be stainless inside so no HCL should be used in them.


----------



## 4metals (Nov 5, 2014)

Gov deals has some good prices for lab equipment, I always check the site, you never know, they have 2 of those hoods, a deal at $100 bucks.

Also check the arts and crafts section, they usually have ceramic kilns which are nice for fusions and melts.

If you live close enough take a look, most lab hoods have a metal skin outside but a composite lining.


----------



## Lou (Nov 6, 2014)

If you do get a kiln for such purpose....leave it hot all the time and be sure to invest in the silicon carbide hearth plates/shelves.

As a matter of fact, anyone doing fire assay...be sure to use a silicon carbide muffle. Fluxes (and litharge or CuO especially) wreck silica.


Lou


----------

